# New baby Golden Greek Tortie!



## TortGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

This morning the DHL guy came to my door dumbfounded. He proclaimed, "It says live tortoise...I hope it is." We assured him that it was a tortoise, checked to make sure it was alive and well, and sent the DHL guy on his way.

Inside the box was a very alive, alert, and friendly Golden Greek baby tortoise. She got a bath to relax after the long trip from Danny's house and began to cruise around her new pad...custom built for her by my awesome tort and turtl lovin boyfriend. She also enjoyed two snacks.

I would like to give her a name and welcome any suggestions. Here are some pics of her and her new pad.

Tortie's first sokie...



Checking out the new pad...



I'm hungry...feed me please...yumm yumm...



Tortie Table



More to come...Thanks Danny...Love her so much already...


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 23, 2008)

She looks great in her new set-up Agnieszka  I'm glad you like her and your very welcome. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2008)

What a great-looking tort table. You're so lucky to have a tort-luvin' boy friend who will do things like that for you!!

Yvonne


----------



## 70ridgeway (Jul 23, 2008)

your table looks great and how lucky are you to own one of Dannys torts


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on your new beautiful baby! And, that's a very nice table!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulation on your new baby. s/he looks great. I'm sure s/he will be very happy in that wonderful table you guys made for h/him.


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new tortie, its adorable.  Very nice tort table and very nice BF you have there, lucky girl!


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on your new little baby. im sure she will be vary happy in her new digs


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone! 

Baby seems very happy in her new house. As of yesterday she weighs 71 grams and is 2.5 inches. Now all she needs is a name...any suggestions?

Birds eye view of my pad...



My second floor...



My favorite place to burrow...humid hide...



Yum Yum...I love squash and cactus...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 24, 2008)

TortGirl, those are plastic plants you have in his table correct? It is an amazing looking table, lucky little tort.


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Crazy1, yes they are plastic plants. Baby has not tried to eat them.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think she could even if she tried. Just wanted to make sure that wasn't a real Pothos.
They look great in her table by the way.


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you Crazy1. Baby seems to love her surroundings. I am glad that she doesn't try to eat the fake plants. She did try to eat her food plate a few times. I'm guessing because it's green. She burrows and sleeps a lot, but comes out for a walk quite a bit. What is the appropriate humidity? I have noticed that she chooses her humid hide more than any other place to burrow. So I am wondering if she might need more humidity in the rest of her house.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe you should keep using the name Baby. That's a cute name 

__________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Cam (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations!

How nice your DHL guy even commented...Our guy nearly throws boxes at the house from the street!

Wwelcome little Golden Girl


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Jamie,
I do like the name baby, but my boyfriend decided that we should name her Cassie, short from Cassiopeia. Since he built Cassie her tortie table, I had to agree with him. Thanki for your suggestion.

Cam,
Thanki. I must say I was impressed with my DHL guy. He was in shock to say the least. Can't believe your DHL would almost throw boxes at the house.


----------



## Pesky Fly (Jul 26, 2008)

I know I'm new and all but, she looks really great!! She seems to like her new home!!! I would call her Isis or Bella!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Agnieszka, Cassie, short from Cassiopeia is a nice name, some of its meanings; 
queen of Ethiopia in Greek mythology
a northern constellation representing the queen.
Cassiopeia, a tortoise featured in Michael Ende's fantasy book Momo 

As far as humidity. Mine are at about 40 % right now that is what the house is our humidity has been rather high here in So Ca. Getting hit from the West and the East (Dolly). So it's hot an very humid.
I would contact Danny and ask him. He gives great care and will be able to tell you just what Cassie needs.


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanki Leslie and PeskyFly.

Crazy 1, 
Thank you for the meanings. The other day I was watching the movie Serendipity, for like the millionth time, and when I heard the word Cassiopeia I knew it was the perfect name for my little girl. I have not heard of the book Momo, but now I definitely have to check it out.
Being in Cali as well, Cassie's humidity has been showing about 40%. She insists on burrowing in her humid hide. Per your advice, I will contact Danny with my question.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Agnieszka, my little ones are also using their humid hide and their humidy is showing 40% to 50%. I think sometimes little ones just tend to need a little more humidity. But I am glad you ar contacting Danny.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 29, 2008)

Your humidity is just fine Agnieszka  If she needs a bit more, like she's doing sleeping in the humid hide. Just keep going with the humid hide and you'll be all set. 

Danny


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

As always, thanki Danny for answering all of my many questions. I just want to make sure that I do my best as Cassie's new mommy. =)


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome set up! Very pretty. Does she like her second floor?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 7, 2009)

That is a beautiful table, I don't suppose you could send your boyfriend my way could'ya? I especially like the way he added the light post...
and I think you should name her Goldie...


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 10, 2009)

What an awesome little greek. I love pictures of them eating away.

Evan


----------

